# Lice in gold fish!!



## hippychick4eva (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi, wondering if anyone can help...
My brother got 2 new goldfish 3 days ago and they seem to have what we think are fish lice...

Have had a read around on the net but all the info on what to do is conflicting... don't really know what to do?

Has anyone had this problem before/know what to do? Surely there are going to be eggs in the water... how do we get rid of them!? :S

thanks xxx


----------



## bikemadbaz (Jan 23, 2008)

*lice*

Hi I would reccomend you take out your fish and give the tank/bowl a real good clean out then sanatize everything before putting it back. as for the fish. pop to your local fish shop and discuss it with them. they will have the right treatment for the fish. once treated and clear of any infection go through the whole cleaning process again. hope this helps. Bazza.: victory:


----------



## hippychick4eva (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for your help 
I will make a start on that tomorrow


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Umm, by lice, are they attached to the fish, or at the bottom of the tank? Can you get a picture? 

Also, it is not a good idea to just empty the tank and start again, you will be doing more harm than good.


----------



## hippychick4eva (Apr 11, 2008)

There's one attached to each of the fish - though apparently my brother has seen them swimming around too. I'm not at home, at uni atm so I can't really get a picture.
I thought that about changing the water.... can the eggs survive in the water or do they just live in the gravel does anyone know? Because maybe we could remove the lice attached to the fish, transfer most of their water over into a new tank, fill the rest of the tank with dechlorinated water like you would on a water change and poss treat the water with something to just give the fish a boost and perhaps clean out the other tank completely, leave it for a couple of weeks to be on the safe side and then move them back in, with the water from the spare tank.

Would this be the sensible thing to do?

Thanks xx


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

hippychick4eva said:


> Hi, wondering if anyone can help...
> My brother got 2 new goldfish 3 days ago and they seem to have what we think are fish lice...
> 
> Have had a read around on the net but all the info on what to do is conflicting... don't really know what to do?
> ...


 
We had a lice problem in are pond we used this stuff worked a treat :no1:.We when from haveing a problem to then there was non.All you do is put the right amount of tablets to the right amount of gallons/litters'etc the needed info will be on/in the packaging.You need do nothing else but watch the lice die :war:.Is hamless to fish & plants.









*Parazin P 20 tbs*
Effetive against Fish lice, anchor worm, Gill Maggots, and water tigers. 
Unique and revolutionary product, only available from waterlife. 
Single dose treatment. 
Safe with pond fish and plants. 
Does not harm filtration bacteria. 

Treats up to 2270 litres (500gallons) 

*Price: £6.74 (Including VAT at 17.5%)*


----------



## hippychick4eva (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks for the info gazz...
My brother did end up treating the tank with something, not sure what it was but it seemed to do the trick - I will keep a note of that treatment tho incase we get anything like that again, though hopefully we shouldn't, I'm going to make him buy his next fish from a good aquarium rather than pets at home......


----------



## Tracy Moore (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi I'm also having problems with what looks like fish lice. I bought my tank 4 weeks ago set it up n added 6 fish 2 weeks later then another 2 weeks later I bought 1 fish and two plecs from pets at home come home from work to find one of the original fish I bought from a different pet shop had a spot on it that moved n was see through I removed it and put it in a bag of water so I could look properly but it won't stay still thanks xx


----------

